
A Gentle Introduction to the Basics of Machine Learning - hoaphumanoid
https://miguelgfierro.com/blog/2016/a-gentle-introduction-to-the-basics-of-machine-learning/
======
sillyryan
Good! What books do you recommend for experienced devs getting started with ML

~~~
hoaphumanoid
I believe that the best way to learn ML is by first learning to program the
algorithms and then learning the math. This is the opposite to what people is
used to do, but I think it's better. The reason is because programming ML is
easy, but the math behind it is very complex. I would suggest to start with
scikit tutorial [http://scikit-learn.org/stable/tutorial/](http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/tutorial/) and later with Ng course
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning). Then a good book
is Pattern Recognition and Machine Learning, from Bishop.

